#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Karpaltunnelsyndrom ja oder nein - OP ja oder nein >

## Heike1981

Hallo,
ich bin etwas ratlos und bräuchte Hilfe. 
Ende Oktober 2010 wendete ich mich an meine Hausärztin, da mir nachts mittlerweile beide Hände (je 3 Finger davon) bis kurz nach dem Handgelenk immer öfter wegschlafen. Das ist ein unangenehmes Gefühl, wovon ich natürlich dann auch wach werde; es nervt halt auf Dauer. 
Ich war dann bei einem Orthopäden, der mich gar nicht untersucht hat und sofort die Diagnose Karpaltunnelsyndrom gestellt hat; mich dementsprechend auch gleich unters Messer legen wollte. Nicht mit mir :-).
Daraufhin bin ich zum Neurologen, welcher einen Nervenleitmessung durchführte. Die Werte sind alle in Ordnung. 
Dann war ich nun aktuell im Januar bei einem anderen Orthopäden. Den klärte ich dann erst mal über meinen Besuch bei dem 1. Orthopäden auf, damit er nicht auch gleich auf die OP-Idee kommt. :-)
Er hat einige Untersuchungen durchgeführt. Hat mir dann 50mg Diclofenac und für den rechten Arm eine Nachtschiene verschrieben. Außerdem wollte er ein Halswirbelsyndrom ausschließen und schickte mich in die Röhre zum Röntgen.
Heute war ich dann wieder bei ihm, um den Befund des MRT durchzusprechen:
ich habe einen leichten Bandscheibenvorfall, was aber noch nicht dramatisch wäre. Das hätte jeder ab einem gewissen Alter - ich bin 30. :-) Das sollte ich mal "vergessen". 
Er geht nun davon aus, dass ich ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom habe, obwohl die Werte der Nervenleitmessung ok waren. Ich solle es jetzt weiter mit der Nachtschiene und den Diclofenac versuchen. Wenn nicht ok ist sehen wir uns wieder! 
Hallo?
Also ich bin jetzt genaus weit, wie am Anfang. Muss mir den Tablettenkram einwerfen und so ne komische Schiene tragen.
Und das wars?
Man muss mir doch sagen können, was ich jetzt habe!
Ich kann das nicht verstehen und mich dann so nach Hause schicken! Das ist doch ein 0815-Gespräch! 
Ich habe mir nun nochmal einen Termin bei meiner Hausärtzin genommen, um mit ihr nochmal darüber zu sprechen.
Aber dieser Zustand kann doch jetzt nicht so weiter gehen! 
Gibt es wirklich keine weiteren Untersuchungen, die man durchführen kann (Röntgen des Handgelenkes)? Und gibt es als letzte Möglichkeit wirklich nur die OP? 
Danke für Antwort vorab. 
LG
Heike

----------


## asedo

Hallo Heike, 
teil bitte mit welche Finger der Hände betroffen sind. Es ist m.E. (wie bei mir) ungewöhlich, dass beide Hände gleichzeitig betroffen sind. M.E. handelt es sich um Probleme der BWS bzw. HWS . Eins ist sicher: wenn der kleine Finger wegschläft taub bzw. pelzig wird ist ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom auszuschliseen, da dieser nicht vom Medianus-Nerv ersorgt wird.
Welche Symptome hast du sonst noch? 
Grüsse
Jürgen

----------


## Heike1981

Hallo Jürgen,
danke für Deine Nachricht. 
Es sind der Daumen, der Zeige- und Mittelfinger, die mir extrems wegschlafen.
Nur selten sind es "gefühlsmäßig" alle Finger. 
Weitere Symptome habe ich eigentlich keine.
Ich habe keine Schmerzen, auch nicht tagsüber, obwohl ich eine Schreibtischarbeit habe.
Mir schlafen wirklich nur nachts oder auch mal wenn ich auf der Couch einnicke, die Hände weg. Wobei ich aktuell seit 5 Tagen ruhe habe. Das oben erwähnte Diclofenac nehme ich momentan auch nicht. 
Wie es der Zufall will, habe ich heute mit einem unserer Geschäftskunden gesprochen, welcher ein Orthopädiefachgeschäft hat.
Wir sind irgendwie auch drauf gekommen und ich habe ihm von meinem "Elend" erzählt.
Es war wirklich ein sehr informatives Gespräch, sogar besser als das vom Orthopäden selbst.
Er hat mir den Sinn und Zweck der Schiene erläutert, vor dieser habe ich mich bislang gedrückt, aber sagte auch, dass dies nicht jedem Patienten eine Verbesserung verspricht.
Er lud mich nun einfach mal in sein Geschäft ein (mache ich morgen), dann reden wir nochmal ausführlicher und testen ein paar Bandagen aus. Er empfiehlt mir weiterhin zum Physiotherapeuten zu gehen (bin ich schon; auf eigene Kosten) und mal anzusprechen mein Handgelenk strecken zu lassen. Wäre eine gute Behandlungsmethode.
Das alles hat mich nun wieder etwas aufgebaucht! :-)
Was er nicht verstehen konnte ist, dass mein Handgelenk nicht mitgeröngt wurde. 
Bin mal gespannt was das noch alles wird.
Ich kann nur einfach nicht verstehen, dass bei einer "Allerwelts"-Krankheit keine eindeutige Diagnose gestellt werden kann. 
Lieber Gruß
Heike

----------


## asedo

Hallo Heike, 
was sagen die Schulmediziner.
Ich warte noch auf deinen Anruf.
Jürgne

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Heike,
mein Neurologe hat mich zum Schmerztherapeuten zur Diagnostik mittels Infiltration geschickt, weil er ein Tarsaltunnelsyndrom vermutete, es aber mit seiner Nervenleitmessung nicht feststellen konnte. Ein Tarsaltunnelsyndrom, das sich bei mir in Nervenschmerzen und Taubheit an den Fußsohlen äußerte, ist so etwas wie das Karpaltunnelsyndron an der Hand, nur dass es eine Verengung des Nervenkanals am Fuß im Bereich des Innenknöchels ist. 
Damit ist für mich klar, dass dein Neurologe ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom nur vermuten kann aufgrund deiner Beschwerden, weil sich das bei der Nervenleitmessung nicht immer zeigen muss. Du kannst dich auch mal zum Schmerztherapeuten überweisen lassen, der kann dir ein Betäubungsmittel + Kortison in die betreffenden Nerven einspritzen (= Infiltration), und wenn die Schmerzen kurzzeitig weggehen, hat man den Beweis, dass es das vermutete Karpaltunnelsyndrom ist. 
Soviel ich immer höre, vergeht ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom nicht von selber, sondern es ist ein Verengung, die operativ behandelt werden muss, ansonsten kommen irgendwann solche Schmerzen dazu, dass du dich gerne operieren lässt. Heutzutage hat man bessere Operationsmethoden, mit denen man danach schneller wieder belasten kann als früher. 
Ich hoffe, dir damit ein bisschen weitergeholfen zu haben. Alles Gute!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Heike1981, 
gab gestern auf NDR Visite eine Sendung darüber. Kannst Du dir noch im Intrernet ansehen.
Geh auf    Google - NDR Visite und dann auf Sparte Medizin und gleich der erste Beitrag handelt von Deinem Problem. 
Viel Spaß (und Information) wünscht 
katzograph

----------


## Blindguy

Hallo zusammen, 
seit nun beinahe einem halben Jahr leide ich an nächtlichem Taubheitsgefühl in der rechten Hand sowie mittlerweile auch tagsüber rasch auftretendem Taubheitsgefühl bei geringer Belastung der Hand und an Schmerzen.
Vor etwa einem Monat war ich beim Neurologen zu einer Nervenleitmessung, nachdem ein Ortopäde mich dorthin überwiesen hatte. Der Neurologe hat bei mir ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom in der rechten Hand diagnostiziert, welches sich nach seinen Ausführungen im fortgeschrittenen Stadium befindet.
Zunächst bekam ich eine Nachtschiene verordnet. Sollte diese keine Besserung bringen, legte er mir eine Op nahe.
Nun, durch die Schiene wurde es nachts zunächst besser, tagsüber blieben jedoch die Beschwerden dieselben. Heute morgen tat die Hand trotz Schiene beim Aufwachen weh, so wie vor Anwendung der Schiene.
Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich die Op tatsächlich machen soll. Der Neurologe meinte, eine Physiotherapie sei nicht sinnvoll, da hierbei die Hand weiter beansprucht werde und sich die Krankheit verschlimmern könnte.
Durch meine Berufstätigkeit (Vollzeitbeschäftigung im Büro, also den ganzen Tag am PC), sowie das viele Laufen mit dem Blindenlangstock (die rechte Hand ist die Stockhand) wird meine Hand stets stark beansprucht.
Ich suche nun Betroffene mit denselben Beschwerden, zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Op machen lassen? Wenn ja, wie ist sie verlaufen? Oder gibt es eventuellt doch noch andere Heilungsalternativen?
Könnte mir jemand eine gute Klinik in NRW empfehlen, welche diese Operationen durchführt?
Weiß jemand was zu Ksten, insbesondere bei Privatpatienten? 
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank, 
Blindguy

----------


## asedo

Karpaltunnelsyndrom ja oder nein - OP ja oder nein 
Hallo Blindguy,
ich bin normalerweise nicht in diesem Forum ständig präsent.
Vor einer OP ist zu klären, ob es sich um ein Karpaltunnel- oder um ein Kubinaltunnelsyndrom handelt.
Welche Finger sind betroffen? um zwischen Karpaltunnel-und Kubinaltunnelproblemen zu differenzieren. *Viele Neurologen schmeissen alles in einen Hut und differenzieren nicht.*
Hast du sonstige Sympthome?? worüber die ggf. der/die Arzt nicht informiert sind/ist?
Google zusätzlich mal. 
Welche anderen Sypthome hast du ggf. sonst noch.
Als seit über 20 Jahren Borreliose-Erkrankter schau dir mal nachstehenden Link an. http://www.bfbd.de/media/borreliosef...er_deutsch.pdf
MEIN STANDPUNKT: Ohne eine gute Differenzial-Zweitdiagnose keine OP.
Gruss asedo

----------


## Anonymisiert

Aufgrund deiner Behinderung kannst du mich auch gern anrufen.
asedo

----------


## Dephny

hallo Heike, hab mir deinen Bericht mal durchgelesen und könnte dir sogar tatsächlich helfen, geh mal auf die Seite ww.exkarpal.de
Ich kenne das Problem aus meiner Familie, meiner Mutter ging es genauso und die Ärzte meinten nur eine OP hilft!!! VON WEGEN!!!!
 Meine Mutter ist seit Jahren schmerzfrei und superglücklich und alles ohne OP, les dir die Seite durch und probiers aus, kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das es funktioniert, liebe Grüsse

----------


## Susi1966

Hallo, 
vielleicht kann ich hier mit meinem Beitrag "Leidensgenossen" weiterhelfen.
Bei mir sind all diese Symptome im Juni 2013 in der rechten Hand aufgetreten und nur ca. 3 Wochen später in der linken Hand. Besonders nachts waren die Schmerzen in beiden Händen unerträglich. In kurzer Zeit hatte sich der Zustand meiner Hände so sehr verschlechtert, dass ich kein Gespür mehr in beiden Händen bis auf die Fingerkuppen der kleinen Finger hatte. Nach Ausschluss anderer Krankheitsbilder (Halswirbelsäule, usw.) wurde ich dann aufgrund des neurologischen Befundes am Karpaltunnel (rechte Hand) operiert. 
3 Monate später sollte dann die OP an der linken Hand erfolgen. Dies war jedoch nicht möglich, da ich weiterhin kein Gespür in der rechten Hand hatte. Es wurde erneut eine neurologische Messung angefordert, Karpaltunnel links bestätigt und bei meiner rechten Hand hatten sich die Werte minimal verbessert.
Meine Lebensqualität hatte sich trotz OP immer noch nicht verbessert. Nachts musste ich weiterhin Schmerztabletten nehmen um einigermaßen schlafen zu können. 
Ende Dezember 2013 lernte ich durch Zufall ein Gerät kennen, dass mit galvanischem Strom arbeitete. Ich war für alles offen um einfach nur Linderung zu bekommen. Ich behandelte  mich jeden Tag mit dem Gerät und Anfang Februar 2014 hatte ich wieder Gespür in BEIDEN Händen. Ich wende dieses Gerät fast jeden Tag bis heute an. Bis heute wurde die linke Hand NICHT operiert.
Laut aktuellster neurologischer Messung im Oktober 2014 liegt weiterhin Karpaltunnel links vor. Der Arzt hat eine zeitnahe OP angeraten.
Da ich aber weder Schmerzen noch ein Taubheitsgefühl in der linken Hand habe, werde ich die OP somit nicht durchführen lassen und mich weiterhin selbst mit dem Gerät behandeln. 
Ich bin gerne bereit meine Erfahrungen weiterzugeben.

----------

